

Preview of Firefox Launcher for Android - abrowne
https://blog.mozilla.org/futurereleases/2014/02/05/preview-of-firefox-launcher-for-android/

======
seqizz
{insert a launcher name here} for Android makes it easy to discover the
content you want in any moment and is optimized for the way you use your
phone.

